# WTB 41 schwinn AS seat post clamp bolt nut FOUND



## robert bell (Aug 9, 2017)

looking for a nice schwinn AS seat post clamp bolt and special nut in great condition for a 1941 canti deluxe


----------



## troy boy (Aug 9, 2017)

Are you looking for the one  with the d shaped bolt or the round bolt


----------



## robert bell (Aug 9, 2017)

d shaped prewar 41 schwinn


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Aug 10, 2017)

Have you found one yet ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Now that's what you call piecing a bike together! Good luck with your build. V/r Shawn


----------



## Dave K (Aug 10, 2017)

The 41s I have found had a standard bolt in them with no D head.  If they ever used a D head bolt I assume it would have the raised AS lettering.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2017)

I'l let the Schwinn experts weigh in but I believe "D" head is correct--at least for the deluxe bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 10, 2017)

I believe the AS D bolt came along post war with the removable clamp. My original 41 Streamliner has a hex bolt.


----------



## robert bell (Aug 10, 2017)

starting to find that alot of restoration information is not quite written in stone yet! spent 40 plus years restoring 30's to 50's harley motorcycles to be judged on a point system, 100 being perfect. most of that knowledge has been documented very well. in the 1941 harley world, every nut, bolt, washer is documented. in 41 schwinn world, it seems to me now that most of the bike is unknown on what is correct! probably motivated by the big money motorcycles bring. but I have never had so hard a time researching any project i have done than what is correct for this schwinn! so far almost every part needed has several variations, opinions, or bicycle parts where traded around from bike to bike heavily back in the day! soooooo....which seat bolt should I have for a 41 schwinn canti ???


----------



## troy boy (Aug 10, 2017)

war time could be a large mix of clamps got a pic of the bike    Thanks Brian


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2017)

I'm sticking with "D" bolt. How about @bobcycles , @cyclingday , @aasmitty757, @markivpedalpusher , @Autocycleplane @Obi-Wan Schwinnobi or any of the other Schwinn guys chime in here? V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2017)

Hex head is correct for prewar, but it's common to find D bolts in the later prewar bikes because of the stepped clamping boss that was added to the frames.
The idea of the step was to hold the flat of the hex so that only one wrench was needed for adjustment.
It was a good idea, but the  D shaped head with the nice AS script was a postwar refinement that also came along with a replaceable clamp that provided even clamping pressure all the way around the seat tube, eliminating the very disappointing broken ear of the earlier frame design.


----------



## troy boy (Aug 11, 2017)

Cyclingday is correct that is why we need a pic of the seat tube on the frame in question


----------



## aasmitty757 (Aug 11, 2017)

Every Schwinn  I've owned, 1940 and up has had the stepped clamping boss on the seat tube. I've always used a D bolt on those.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robert bell (Aug 11, 2017)

both my 41 mens and ladies have the stepped boss on seat tube. so the D bolt will be correct. is it the one with the AS in raised lettering, or the common postwar looking AS one?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2017)

robert bell said:


> both my 41 mens and ladies have the stepped boss on seat tube. so the D bolt will be correct. is it the one with the AS in raised lettering, or the common postwar looking AS one?




I believe you misunderstood what Cycling day said. He believes all pre war used the hex head but that over time many have replaced these with "D" head bolts. He has a very original '41 SD that has the hex head. I would like to hear what @Greg M. has to say about this as he probably has the most original '41 SD in existence. V/r Shawn


----------



## robert bell (Aug 11, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe you misunderstood what Cycling day said. He believes all pre war used the hex head but that over time many have replaced these with "D" head bolts. He has a very original '41 SD that has the hex head. I would like to hear what @Greg M. has to say about this as he probably has the most original '41 SD in existence. V/r Shawn



your right. alot of pictures now have been showing really nice original 41's with a step and a hex bolt. they also look parkerized instead of cadmium plated. one good thing is not alot of hardware on a bicycle, so getting every nut and bolt right is possible. I really need to find the best example of a complete original 41 SD and get alot of good close photos! so anyone have a prewar schwinn hex seat tube bolt?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Aug 11, 2017)

I gotta respectfully disagree that the "outie" AS bolt wasn't produced until after the war. That said, I've never had a later 40-41 with the stepped collar and the outie bolt. But I just don't think there is positive proof one way or another to definitively declare it wasn't - enough original 41s with that bolt have come up over the years to make me wonder.


----------



## Greg M. (Aug 28, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe you misunderstood what Cycling day said. He believes all pre war used the hex head but that over time many have replaced these with "D" head bolts. He has a very original '41 SD that has the hex head. I would like to hear what @Greg M. has to say about this as he probably has the most original '41 SD in existence. V/r Shawn




Thanks Shawn, that's a mighty tall compliment. 
Here is a bad picture of the hex head bolt and the stepped clamping boss on my 1941 Super Deluxe. 
It sounds like most agree this was the set up. ( until they ran out of the hex head bolts ) Remember, Schwinn is known for using up what they had on hand before moving on, even if the frame was set up for the D shaped head bolts. I hope this helps. Sorry for jumping in late. 

Greg M.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 28, 2017)

Greg M. said:


> Thanks Shawn, that's a mighty tall compliment.
> Here is a bad picture of the hex head bolt and the stepped clamping boss on my 1941 Super Deluxe.
> It sounds like most agree this was the set up. ( until they ran out of the hex head bolts ) Remember, Schwinn is known for using up what they had on hand before moving on, even if the frame was set up for the D shaped head bolts. I hope this helps. Sorry for jumping in late.
> 
> ...





Thanks for weighing in Greg. That should definitively answer the question! V/r Shawn


----------



## sccruiser (Aug 28, 2017)

One more example... My orig. 41 .. hex bolt seems to be winning.


----------



## robert bell (Aug 28, 2017)

cool guys! now I need one of those hex head bolts!!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 22, 2017)

robert bell said:


> cool guys! now I need one of those hex head bolts!!




Robert, don't know if you found this bolt yet ,,,, but I had a box of bicycle parts & about a dozen of these D clamps found in big box that was purchased at a garage sale. The old woman said her late husband collected bikes. Any how is this what it might look like?


----------



## Schwinn lover (Oct 22, 2017)

Another view ,,,,


----------



## robert bell (Oct 22, 2017)

close, but not schwinn


----------

